# Over a Third of Democrats Would Repeal Second Amendment



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Today in the National Review:

Over a Third of Democrats Would Repeal Second Amendment



> More than a third of the Democratic party would do away with the Second Amendment, a survey by The Economist and YouGov revealed.





> The survey also showed that a majority of Democrats, 82 percent, are in favor of banning semi-automatic weapons, which include handguns as well as rifles. Only slightly over half of Republicans, 53 percent, are against this proposal. Democrats are evenly split on banning all handguns (including revolvers) except those carried by law enforcement.


The Demonrats are getting sloppy and letting their true colors show.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Just let them try and see how far they get


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More like 90% of them. They already see the Constitution as out dated and of no use.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Over a third of democrats are out right communist pigs. Have no illusions of what they have Planed for you once your disarmed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't see 38 of 50 states willing to take that step. Yet.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I think those numbers are too high....well I hope.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For any Democrats that may see this and feel the way the OP's link says I'll tell ya what...

You just go ahead and crap in one hand and repeal the 2A in the other, see which happens first.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What a coincidence, I would repeal much, much more than a third of all Democrats.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The would repeal 2A if they thought they could get away with it. They wouldn't survive the attempt and they know it. So they play the long game. Piece by piece. They don't need to repeal it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For those who scoff at what the left does with an unarmed populous lets take a look:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Those that want your guns, know this. Don't be an idiot, make a stand while you can.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Democrat Party was radicalized in the 1990's, Bill Clinton ushered it in, and they have become worse over time. They have become Socialist or Commie-lite in their beliefs.
The divide in America is stark, and we are in treacherous waters. We are not guaranteed, any right to live on, and exist as a nation. And I don't know how things are going to turn out.
But, if the Democrats repeal the Second Amendment, then I am sure how things will turn out. There will be a cleansing, or a pogrom, in America


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The democrats and further left progressives will not try to 
amend the constitution. They will strive to follow an agenda
set for 30 years ago by Hand Gun Control Inc.,

1. Stop new gun sales - ban gun sales - 
a. AWB first
b. Hand Guns second
c. Everything else third

2. Once there are no new guns start removing old guns,
a. voluntary buy backs
b. tax breaks for turning in guns.
c. tax gun ownership so 2b becomes more real

3. Force guns out of the hands and homes
a. Require guns to be stored at ranges and police stations
b. Then confiscate since they don't have to go door to door


----------

